# How to 'Connect CPU to Laptop Screen' ?



## Mtcw (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all...I need to ask if anyone knows how to connect a CPU to a laptop screen? Basically using the laptop screen to see but running on a separate CPU.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i think you need to reword your request,the cpu is the central processing unit and it only connects to the m/b


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Are you asking how to connect an LCD screen to a computer that's not a laptop? If so then you're in for a mountain of work. You'll need to either spend mounds of money or learn to build controller boards. Even then you'll only get a very basic screen.


----------

